# Burgers Tonight



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Grilled up some burgers for us tonight!!!!!!!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Love a good ole grilled, fat, greasy burger. Never leaner than 80/20 tho. Used to be a poor mans steak, now it costs about the same.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Ground chuck, which is what I use for burgers, is $ 4.98 lb not on sale and forecast to hit $6.00 lb by end of summer. Carolina shrimp, medium, is already $13.98 lb and $17.98 lb for large.


----------



## Leadsinker (Jun 24, 2013)

Looks good!


----------

